# FreeBSD does not boot in default



## SIFE (Apr 8, 2009)

when i select FreeBSD boot in default it switch automatically and then ask me to type the default bash ,how can i solv it ?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 8, 2009)

you probably need to check disk for errors
when asked for shell hit enter and run
*fsck -y*
after that type
*exit*
you should get back in normal mode

next time you restart this shouldn't repeat, if you don't have some other problems (power/hardware/something else)


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2009)

It doesn't ask for the default bash, it asks for the default shell which is /bin/sh. Bash is not standard and is not available when the system boots to single user mode.


----------



## SIFE (Apr 9, 2009)

thx ,that is help to solve my problem .


----------

